# 2019 NCAA D1 soccer bracket



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

2019 Division I Men's Soccer Official Bracket | NCAA.com
					

The official 2019 College Men's Soccer Bracket for Division I. Includes a printable bracket and links to buy NCAA championship tickets.




					www.ncaa.com
				




West coast action -- 
UC Davis gets a bye in the first round and then a home game against Louisville or South Florida.
Washington gets a bye and then hosts Boston College* or Yale.
LMU at Seattle, winner goes to Stanford.
UCSB at Cal, then winner to St. Mary's.

*Rumors on the soccer gossip sites say that the BC coach was fired yesterday, but I think they may have him confused with the women's coach.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> 2019 Division I Men's Soccer Official Bracket | NCAA.com
> 
> 
> The official 2019 College Men's Soccer Bracket for Division I. Includes a printable bracket and links to buy NCAA championship tickets.
> ...


Correction - Cal goes to UCSB.  Cal is the lowest-RPI at-large team to get in at #49.  The next lowest at-large team is in the mid-30's.

Of course there are several conference winner autobids in the bracket, the lowest being Fairleigh Dickinson at #126.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Correction - Cal goes to UCSB.  Cal is the lowest-RPI at-large team to get in at #49.  The next lowest at-large team is in the mid-30's.
> 
> Of course there are several conference winner autobids in the bracket, the lowest being Fairleigh Dickinson at #126.


Cal won at UCSB 3-0 back in September.  

UCSB has a reputation for playing in games with high attendance every year.  This year the two top-attendance games in NCAA mens soccer have been Cal Poly at UCSB (9748) and UCSB at Cal Poly (11075 sellout).  The first Cal/UCSB game attendance was 1512, but that was before the school year had started.  I wonder if the students will turn out for a Thursday night game in November when they can't use their student activity cards.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2019)

Results for West Coast teams --

UCSB 3-1 Cal => UCSB on to St Mary's Sunday at 1 PM
Seattle 3-1 LMU => Seattle at Stanford Sunday at 5 PM

UC Davis gets Louisville Sunday at 1 PM, Washington hosts Boston College Sunday at 5 PM
1


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Results for West Coast teams --
> 
> UCSB 3-1 Cal => UCSB on to St Mary's Sunday at 1 PM
> Seattle 3-1 LMU => Seattle at Stanford Sunday at 5 PM
> ...


After yesterday's West Coast action --
Davis lost 0-1 to Louisville who played a perfect park-the-bus defense, scoring on their only shot on goal - a breakaway after their keeper snagged a high shot in his hands, threw out to a player in the center, who them lobbed the ball over the head of a runner on the right side.  Davis outshot them 18-5 and had possession of the ball (however one would rationally define that) most of the game.   Louisville is on to Georgetown next week.

Stanford squeaked by Seattle ( 1-1 in the game, 2-1 in 4-1/2 rounds of kicks) and hosts Virginia Tech Sunday.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2019)

Boston College waited until they had been eliminated to announce that their long-time coach Ed Kelly was retiring for "personal reasons".  Whatever the reasons were, they kept him away from the tournament games, where his assistants handled the duties.


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2019)

UCSB at Wake Forest yesterday (the whole game) --






Kicks after the match Stanford at Clemson --






Every goal in NCAA quarterfinals (plus one OK save) --


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

DI semi-finals today starting at 3 PM PST on ESPNU (channeel 370 on Spectrum San Diego).

Georgetown/Stanford
Wake Forest/Virginia


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

Final result was Georgetown 3-3 Virginia through 110 minutes.  The post-game PK circus result was Georgetown 7-6 Virginia in 7 rounds.  No shooter was wide of high of the goal, and only the last won was saved.

Highlights video --


----------



## dk_b (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Final result was Georgetown 3-3 Virginia through 110 minutes.  The post-game PK circus result was Georgetown 7-6 Virginia in 7 rounds.  No shooter was wide of high of the goal, and only the last won was saved.
> 
> Highlights video --


I watched the last 25 mins or so of regulation through the end of the PKs.  I wish there had been a wide angle shot on GT's 3d goal - the scorer certainly looked offsides but w/o that broad angle, it is hard to be definitive.  I also wish there were a better reply on the tying goal - exciting chaos in front and, just before it was blasted home, UVA was calling for a handball on the goal line save by the defender (if the ref saw it that way, I'm glad there was not a quick whistle even if UVA would have tied it on the ensuing PK).  At times pretty brutal soccer, at times pretty slick (fewer moments of that), but I did enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2019)

dk_b said:


> I watched the last 25 mins or so of regulation through the end of the PKs.  I wish there had been a wide angle shot on GT's 3d goal - the scorer certainly looked offsides but w/o that broad angle, it is hard to be definitive.  I also wish there were a better reply on the tying goal - exciting chaos in front and, just before it was blasted home, UVA was calling for a handball on the goal line save by the defender (if the ref saw it that way, I'm glad there was not a quick whistle even if UVA would have tied it on the ensuing PK).  At times pretty brutal soccer, at times pretty slick (fewer moments of that), but I did enjoy the entertainment.


Better than a 0-0 game decided by kicks.

The whole tournament had 47 games.  5 were decided in first OT, 4 in second OT, 3 went to kicks.  There were an unusually high number of goals this year - there were only 3 1-0 games (1 in OT).


----------



## dk_b (Dec 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Better than a 0-0 game decided by kicks.


I agree with you.  I'd like to see no OT in regular season (what's the point of it?) and then a full OT (not golden goal/sudden victory/whatever one wants to call it) in the playoffs.  I think teams would get more aggressive in OT if it weren't golden goal (as the parent of a GK, I loathe that as a way to determine the outcome.  While PKs are a bit of a gimmick, golden goal allows for a fluke to end the game and that's worse in my mind).


----------

